# Big lobster



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

had the camera a week or so now and i'm still trying to get used to it









Thought i'd share some of the results with you guys to see what ya think


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

some close ups


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Flash is the devil, if you use it enough god himself will descend from the heavens and kick you in the balls.

Excelent specimen and clear crispy shots as always


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He's a bit nippy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

This one and the previous 3 are without flash, just for you Twitch


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes got blue ass arms man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet Lobster you got there. Where did you get it?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

That lobster is so tight!







, I want one soo bad but I don't think we have any of those in my country







.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've a crayfish tank with 9 crays and none of them are that big.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice one !! Nice feeding too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That thing's a monster















I think it was a very smart move to seperate him from your rhom - just imagine what might happen it he latched on to the piranha









Awesome image quality, btw. (as always!)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam yorkie boy
u have everyoen here jelous


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for looking guys.








Atlanta- he was in the back of my lfs. I'd been thinking of getting a small one of about 2 inch but voiced my concerns as to my rhom eating it. The lfs owner brought this one out from the back of the shop, i was like







got to have him








Didnt think he'd go for the rhom though


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks for looking guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he is a nice one man, mad props on the pick up


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

you gotta love cerax quadricantariatus they show so much persionality and anger.
juts wiat till he supprises you and gets hold of ya that hurts.

he will go brown when he sheads and become less active the larger he gets.
i had three they were awsome mite get a few more soon.
good look.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> you gotta love cerax quadricantariatus they show so much persionality and anger.
> juts wiat till he supprises you and gets hold of ya that hurts.
> 
> he will go brown when he sheads and become less active the larger he gets.
> ...


 Thanks carisma,








looking forward to seeing him shed his shell








you're right about their personality and anger


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats one nice cray !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

I think u should put ur hand back in the tank and let him grab a pinky to see if it hurts or not!!! Dare ya!!!





















BTW nice blue lobster, I can't believe the missus let u get another tank!! lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice crayfish, its a monster, but not a lobster


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Innes said:


> nice crayfish, its a monster, but not a lobster


 I was just refering to him as what my lfs said he was "an Australian blue lobster".
It's only after i got him and posted pics on p-fury i found out exactly what he is,cherax quadricantariatus.
chears carisma and all the others who have posted info/advice etc









so whats the difference between a lobster & crayfish, except the size of the claws? just out of curiosity


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> so whats the difference between a lobster & crayfish, except the size of the claws? just out of curiosity


 well its not to do with the claws, but the water they live in, lobsters are saltwater and crayfish are freshwater (usually) I believe there are a couple crayfish species that are brackish water and possibly full saltwater for parts of the year


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Wow! Such a beautiful pic!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Dam york youve been getting some goooood ass pictures what kinda of camera are u using


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys.









The camera is a canon G5, it's just been reduced in price by about £200 as the G6 has just been released. The price reduction is the main reason i bought it. a £500 camera for £300 which is easy to use and hopefully has all the features I'll need.
it was also reccomended to me by a pro photographer friend who uses one as a back up to his SLR camera.








Its the 1st decent camera I've owned and I'm liking the results I'm getting already, even though i still dont understand many of the camera's features :laugh:


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

sweet lobster thats so sick
and that fake wood peice ive seen it before my friend has it in is hermit crab tank
and its anti-bacterial isnt that bad for ur tank?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow he is beatiful nice picks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice pics, I'd be a bit wary of feeding him like that. I know you have tongs, why not use them?

-PK


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

i have that same tree decoration iin my tank.. my is green though!!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

they alwayz sell them at the reptile show b/w 2--50 dollars depending on size but my fish would be killed by it. australians call it a type of "yabby"


----------

